# 2 PCs 1 Monitor



## BadSanta92 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen guten & günstigen KVM Switch oder so.
Damit man die Tastatur/Maus + Monitor nicht immer zwischen den 2 Computern umstecken muss.


----------



## c0vington (11. Juli 2012)

beide PC's mit gleicher Leistung? Sonst wäre Zugriff via Remote eine Option


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Juli 2012)

die haben beide keine gleiche Leistung, der eine ist 6 Jahre alt und der andere noch älter


----------



## c0vington (11. Juli 2012)

hm ob da rdp die ideallösung ist  ... VGA und PS2 für Maus und Tastatur?

KVM wäre hier ein Preiswertes *klick*


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Juli 2012)

c0vington schrieb:


> VGA und PS2 für Maus und Tastatur?


jop, aber die Maus hat USB


----------



## c0vington (11. Juli 2012)

*klick* dann wäre dieser eine Option und auch nicht unnötig teuer


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Juli 2012)

gut, danke


----------

